# Favorite Men's Fragrance?



## PnkCosmo (Nov 28, 2004)

Lolita Lempicka Man, YSL Body Kouros, &amp; Madame Rochas Man.


----------



## Geek (Nov 28, 2004)

You should turn this into a POLL, by using the board's poll function. When you post a *new* thread, just look for the *POST A POLL area*

Anyhow good one!





Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

Lolita Lempicka Man, YSL Body Kouros, &amp; Madame Rochas Man.


----------



## Shoediva (Nov 28, 2004)

My favorite is L'EAU D'ISSEY by Issey Miyake


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 29, 2004)

My favorite is an oldie but a damn goodie!! Drakkar Noir






MMMMM I loooooove that!!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I didn't do a poll b/c I wanted people to be able to post whatever they wanted; not select from a few options.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* You should turn this into a POLL, by using the board's poll function. When you post a *new* thread, just look for the *POST A POLL area* 
Anyhow good one!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 1, 2004)

my faves are emporio armani he and marc jacobs for men. i sometimes wear both, as i find them much more agreeable than the womens versions.


----------



## Geek (Dec 1, 2004)

I also like Armani





Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* 

my faves are emporio armani he and marc jacobs for men. i sometimes wear both, as i find them much more agreeable than the womens versions.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

Someone I once swapped with sent my hubby a sample of Emporio Armani He. My hubby doesn't usually wear cologne - though his anti-perspirant smells great! Just to humor me, he's worn "He" a few times. I'm thinking of getting a bottle for him for Christmas or our anniversary, but I don't know how often he'd use it. I'm just glad that he's worn it more than once, and he knows that I *really* like it when he does! It just seems to suit him well!

I grew up loving the scent of Drakkar Noir, as well!



Haven't gotten him to try that on yet, but mmm, it smells delicious!

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* my faves are emporio armani he and marc jacobs for men. i sometimes wear both, as i find them much more agreeable than the womens versions.


----------



## Geek (Dec 13, 2004)

He should review it with that statement of "Usually I don't wear any, but when I do, my wife jumps my bones"









Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* 

Someone I once swapped with sent my hubby a sample of Emporio Armani He. My hubby doesn't usually wear cologne - though his anti-perspirant smells great! Just to humor me, he's worn "He" a few times. I'm thinking of getting a bottle for him for Christmas or our anniversary, but I don't know how often he'd use it. I'm just glad that he's worn it more than once, and he knows that I *really* like it when he does! It just seems to suit him well!
I grew up loving the scent of Drakkar Noir, as well!



Haven't gotten him to try that on yet, but mmm, it smells delicious!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

LOL - Um...alrighty then.



LOL

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* He should review it with that statement of "Usually I don't wear any, but when I do, my wife jumps my bones"


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2004)

Polo Sport or Burberry for men are my faves.. ***Mmmm, dreamy***


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* He should review it with that statement of "Usually I don't wear any, but when I do, my wife jumps my bones"



Tony just spotted buying some himself LOL


----------



## Geek (Dec 14, 2004)

Heheh I take the brunt of the man jokes LOL





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Tony just spotted buying some himself LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yup.. and that's why we love you 



Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Heheh I take the brunt of the man jokes LOL


----------



## Geek (Dec 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Yup.. and that's why we love you


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Jan 6, 2005)

My favs are Hugo Dark Blue and Christian Dior Higher Energy.


----------



## stacie0129 (Jan 16, 2005)

My fave is pie by Givenchy. It is wonderful!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *stacie0129* My fave is pie by Givenchy. It is wonderful! That smells so GOOD! I've actually even worn it! LOL It's light enough to be unisex... kinda like clean powder smell


----------



## Diane (Jan 17, 2005)

I love L'EAU D'ISSEY by Issey Miyake and Marc Jacobs.


----------



## FairyRave (Jan 18, 2005)

I love Techno by Bodman!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 10, 2005)

I love blvgari black,its so intoxicating,my husband loves versace blue jeans


----------



## girl_geek (May 10, 2005)

I'm not really familiar with many men's scents (heck I'm not even familiar with many women's scents; I'm allergic to a lot of perfumy things) but I LOVE hubby's Old Spice Deordorant -- Red Zone, Pure Sport Scent



When he gets out the shower and puts that stuff on .... yummy


----------



## Femme*Noir (May 10, 2005)

I love Jean Paul Gautier for men:icon_love


----------



## Jen (May 10, 2005)

Black Code by Armani


----------



## K*O* (May 10, 2005)

KENZO :icon_love


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

jean paul gaultier. the one that looks like a guy's body and it's blue. mmmm


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

my fave guy smell is eternity for men, i have loved that since high school.


----------



## envymi (May 11, 2005)

Issey Miyaki is always nice, but I really love one of the Escada mens fragrances-just don't remember which one right now and I'm too lazy to go upstairs to check



I also LOVE the Hanae Mori Pink Butterfly women's perfume on my BF. He tried it before and got so many chicks hittin on him that he wears it all the time now


----------



## Leadfoot (May 11, 2005)

Acqua Di Gio by Armani


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leadfoot* Acqua Di Gio by Armani hey leadfoot. welcome to MuT!


----------



## DallasGirl (May 14, 2005)

My boyfriend usually sports two colognes: Versace Dreamer and L'uomo Trussardi. I absolutely love them both; it's hard to control my raging hormones when he douses himself in them.....oh la la!!!!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 14, 2005)

My BF wears Coolwater but a SA told me recently (I know ZILCH about fragrance) that this is a very 90s scent. Is this true? Should I try to update him? lol!


----------



## Sofia (May 14, 2005)

I absolutely love, love, love Dolce &amp; Gabbana Pour Homme on a guy. Such a fresh, sexy scent. Brings back some wonderful memories no matter how many times I smell that. I'm very happy a certain someone likes it also. :icon_love

Envy, the Escada is amazing if it's the one I think you mean (reddish/pink bottle I believe). And Joy, yes Coolwater may be a bit 90's, but it's classic-sexy.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* And Joy, yes Coolwater may be a bit 90's, but it's classic-sexy. Aww, thanks Sofia!
Yea, I think he smells sexy!


----------



## blaquepooky (May 25, 2005)

When I recently went to Sephora with my bf, he tested some fragrances to entertain himself. I can only remember him liking Kenneth Coles' Reaction and Burberry.


----------



## peekaboo (May 25, 2005)

Fahrenheit by Dior and Echo from Davidoff. I like Marc Jacobs for men and Pleasures for men as well.


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2005)

ditto - this one always gets my attention

Originally Posted by *Femme*Noir* I love Jean Paul Gautier for men:icon_love


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peeptoad* 

CK Summer....It's wonderful! 


Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peeptoad* CK Summer....It's wonderful! Welcome Peeptoad! I'm Janelle... nice to meet you!





I love Drakkar - old, but still delish' !! :icon_love


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My favorite is an oldie but a damn goodie!! Drakkar Noir




MMMMM I loooooove that!!! 



oh man thats my favorite too! if a guy passes me in the mall or bar wearing that, he instantly has my attention.
i also like men's curve


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 16, 2005)

1) anything Hugo Boss

2) Chanel Allure Sport for Men

3) Georgio Armani , Aqua Di'gio


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 16, 2005)

1) Ultraviolet:icon_love 

2) Empario (Black)






3) Dolce&amp; Gabbana


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* Lolita Lempicka Man, YSL Body Kouros, &amp; Madame Rochas Man. I like Hollister, Armani, and Be delicious for men


----------



## ayce (Jun 17, 2005)

surprisingly im lovin Clinique Happy for men.. smells so clean and soo good!


----------



## ilonacb (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ayce* surprisingly im lovin Clinique Happy for men.. smells so clean and soo good! The first one - Davidoff "Deep" - fresh, clear, sporty and smells like an ocean breeze



The second - Ralph Lauren - Romance Silver men - cool freshness, exotic spices, woods and musk.

Unfortunately, my boyfriend hates this fragrance



We have completely different taste.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 25, 2005)

Another fan of Issey Miyake :icon_love


----------



## karrieann (Jul 1, 2005)

my most very favorite mens fragrance is pi by givenchy. it drives me wild. it's not your typical mens fragrance. many have that 'fresh' smell. uck! i also really like angel for men and angel b for men, both by thierry mugler. both are fabulous!


----------



## tashbash (Jul 10, 2005)

I love burberry brit for men! Got that for my husband at Christmas and mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## beckibelle (Jul 19, 2005)

Escada Magnetism for Men and Be Delicious. Mmmm.


----------



## Leony (Jul 19, 2005)

Bvlgari!

My husband love it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* 

Bvlgari!My husband love it.




Hey Leony, our truck has one of those clocks in it


----------



## Leta112 (Jul 20, 2005)

I absolutley LOVE F.C.U.K.-Him! Smells great!


----------



## stefa (Aug 3, 2005)

I love Ermenegildo Zegna. Very very sexy


----------



## redrocks (Aug 3, 2005)

I have to go with Drakkar on this one!

LOVE IT! :icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 5, 2005)

I love Angel for Men by Thierry Mugler and Davidoff's Cool Water. Both smell yummy, but especially Angel for Men. I like it so much *I* even wear it.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 15, 2005)

Curve for Men, OCC full throttle (sexy) Dunhil Desire.. MMM!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 15, 2005)

Hugo Boss In Motion!Very sexy!!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* I absolutley LOVE F.C.U.K.-Him! Smells great! I completely agree with you. Sexy and yum yum yum. A guy friend of mine had on the Gaultier and it didn't smell as great as I remembered. Guess it all does depend on you body chemistry.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* Lolita Lempicka Man, YSL Body Kouros, &amp; Madame Rochas Man. Believe it or not, Mary Kay's Domain is to die for.


----------



## looooch (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ayce* surprisingly im lovin Clinique Happy for men.. smells so clean and soo good! Yes, Yes! i totally agree. Some of my other favs are Armani Mania and Aqua Di Gio. Tons of others! I really think men have great choices for fragrances since i love almost of the ones i smell


----------



## anne7 (Aug 23, 2005)

Acqua Di Gio - mmmhmmm




me and my friends have talked about the best cologne and this one topped, with...

Gaultier for Men not far behind.

I also love Marc Jacobs for Men; my dad wears this, on my advice, and it smells wonderful on him...does that sound weird?!





I also like all of Abercrombie and Fitch's colognes, especially the Classic one; Hollister also smells nice...

I am absolutely sick of Axe body spray...a lot of guys wear it at school, and it smells nice, but not nearly as good as any of the above real colognes IMO...and some of them absolutely marinate themselves in it, which only makes matters worse.


----------



## canelita (Sep 16, 2005)

DUNHILL MAN by DUNHILL (night)

FENDY by FENDY (day)


----------



## pinkie55 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* jean paul gaultier. the one that looks like a guy's body and it's blue. mmmm I agree. Jean Paul Gautier "Le Male" is def my favorite,

and Hanae Mori is nice too.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 3, 2005)

i absolutely love aqua di gio by giorgio armani and Issey Miyake.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

Issey Miyake

Perry Ellis M

Romance

Versace Blue Jeans

A*Men(angel for men)


----------



## missjade (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Issey MiyakePerry Ellis M

Romance

Versace Blue Jeans

A*Men(angel for men)

I love Jean Paul Gaultier, when i smell it, it sets me in a trance and always reminds me of the man i love.......:icon_love


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

davidoff cool water or lynx africa are lovely and sexy on guys... mmmmmm - *goes off into dreamy state* - hehe

xxxc


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 11, 2005)

My favorite is Kenneth Cole Reaction:icon_love


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 17, 2005)

My fave for guys is the Emporio Armani. YUM!:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmm - Creed Green Irish Tweed, Ralph Lauren Polo (Green), Drakkar ...


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

*I have to say A &amp; F and the new Polo Black. We got it in the store a couple weeks ago and it has been going like crazy and IT SMELLS SO GOOD!!*


----------



## Gorgeous (Oct 25, 2005)

My husband doen't like any perfumes, says hesmells good naturally...








but I like this anyway http://www.marykay.com/PWS/Fragrance...Moniker=ELNARA


----------



## babykisses (Oct 25, 2005)

Then smell of mens cologne is such a turn on!!!!!!!! I love Ermenegildo Zegna on a man, it's such a sexy scent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofia (Mar 7, 2006)

Any new scents out there for guys? I like Armani Code, any other suggestions?


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 7, 2006)

My favorite is Eternity for Men. I bought it for my boyfriend now, and for my ex when we dated. It makes me want to pounce on a guy if he wears that. Also Polo Sport is really nice. One that brings memories back is Amaris, my dad wore it everyday until he died when I was 11. So whenever I see it, I have to smell it, and it is like old times again. I smell it at my grandpa's house b/c he wears it. I would never want a guy I am with to wear it though, that would be a real turnoff. Its really amazing the effect a scent has on us.


----------



## Julie888 (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Escape and Eternity for men. My very first boyfriend used to wear Eternity and everytime I smell it I think of him. My current boyfriend wears Escape and I love the way it smells on him.


----------



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

My faves Cerruti 1881 and Lacoste Essential.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* My faves Cerruti 1881 and Lacoste Essential. I just smelled the Lacoste and I'm so jealous, how come women's perfume doesn't smell that good?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 23, 2006)

1. romance by ralph lauren

2. acqua di gio -giorgio armani

3. desire- alfred dunhill

4. bvlgari

5. drakkar


----------



## chocobon (Mar 24, 2006)

Givenchy: Very Irresistible

Calvin Klein: Truth

Hugo Boss: Dark Blue


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Carolina Herrerra 212 men and Ultraviolet are my faves mmmmmm*


----------



## breathless (Mar 26, 2006)

i never really smelt anything for men. so, i guess anything young and fresh.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 27, 2006)

Escada Magnetism

Davidoff Cool Water

Liz Clairbone Bora Bora

Burberry Touch

John Varvatos


----------



## Maja (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I just smelled the Lacoste and I'm so jealous, how come women's perfume doesn't smell that good? LOL I agree
Also adding:

Just Cavalli Him (I like the female version Her as well)


----------



## edrama (Apr 3, 2006)

_*




FAHRENHEIT* _smells soooooooo good, all the time. It's aroma is so light, but always there.


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 5, 2006)

I love Eternity for men!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Apr 17, 2006)

My favorites for guys are Dolce &amp; Gabbana Pour Homme and Armani's Acqua Di Gio. They're so different, but both are just like, wow. D&amp;G is quite heavy and woody and Armani is so light, but not too light. Both are amazingly awesome.:icon_love


----------



## pieced (Jun 8, 2006)

BUMP

I was in the train once, and this Aussi guy came in and sat in front of me, and he had on the most wonderful sent I've ever smelled on a man, it was just mezmerising, and I felt almost like fainting since the perfume smelled so wonderfully sexy and masculin, and so dreamy all at once, and I had to ask him what it was, and this is still my fav to this very day, it's *Chanel's Ã‰goÃ®ste* for Men...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 9, 2006)

For now I have to say Cool Water and Nautica... John doesn't wear cologne...


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

i like grey flannel. cool scent


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

aqua de gio!!!!!


----------



## mach1grrl (Jun 12, 2006)

I have always loved Curve and Hugo Boss!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* BUMP
I was in the train once, and this Aussi guy came in and sat in front of me, and he had on the most wonderful sent I've ever smelled on a man, it was just mezmerising, and I felt almost like fainting since the perfume smelled so wonderfully sexy and masculin, and so dreamy all at once, and I had to ask him what it was, and this is still my fav to this very day, it's *Chanel's Ã‰goÃ®ste* for Men...

Wow, great story! I'm going to have to find and smell it now! My favorite is *Tobacco Flower EDC by Fresh *- the imagery and feeling it evokes is just what it's described like:
"Tobacco Flower Eau de Cologne captures a warm breeze across a Mediterranean countryside, laced with sun-kissed vines and ripening olives."


----------



## chrgrl (Jul 1, 2006)

i've always been a sucker for Bath and Body Works Woodland cologne.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 1, 2006)

Jean-Paul Gaultier Le Male and Calvin Klein Eternity


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 1, 2006)

Issey Miyake, D&amp;G, and Marc Jacobs is pretty nice scent for men


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 1, 2006)

Jean Paul Gautier for men.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh I do remember loving Curve, but it's been a LONG time since I smelled it. I'm still lovin Mary Kay's Domain on my hunny.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 5, 2006)

L'Eau D'Issey, Aqua de Gio, Versace Blue Jeans


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 6, 2006)

Aqua De Gio... the BEST! I wouldn't mind wearing it myself haha!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 22, 2007)

I like very sexy by VS and also Polo Black and Polo Blue


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 22, 2007)

Drakkar Noir is "Old School" but I LOVE it as well.. Perfumes, colognes and fragrances from Scentiments has it on sale BTW.... I wanna jump Bryan's bones when he wears it as well... Come to think of it, when he wears it to work women flirt with him and that is the only time that happens! LOL....


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 22, 2007)

Polo Black!


----------



## mahvalous1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ralph Lauren Silver..yummy!


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 10, 2007)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Pour Homme and Giorgio Armani Mania for Men


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Aqua Di Gio is what my husband wears. It's quite the scent.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tommy Bahama


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 19, 2007)

dior farenheit

bvlgari aqua


----------



## quut (Nov 20, 2007)

ilove chic and Christian Dior Higher


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite is an oldie but a damn goodie!! Drakkar Noir




MMMMM I loooooove that!!! http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_4_7.gif

I love that one as well! =)


----------



## lalalea (Dec 3, 2007)

I like marc jacobs for men, both on men and on me!


----------



## sms9889s (Jan 28, 2008)

My all time fav is Obession. A man can be ugly but if he is wearing that he makes me smile.


----------



## lanabot (Jan 28, 2008)

Chanel Egoiste Platinum- fresh &amp; sexy!


----------



## iatreia (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually just like the smell of freshly soaped clean skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inertia (Feb 11, 2008)

Chanel Platinum Egoiste is my favorite. Still have a fondness for Drakkar Noir, though.


----------



## Sleeptime (Aug 31, 2008)

Love Drakkar Noir


----------



## lapuce (Aug 31, 2008)

Jazz by YSL


----------



## desertangel86 (Dec 12, 2008)

i love





- Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One For Men (smells great on my brother)

- Van Cleef &amp; Arpels pour Homme (dad has been wearing this for decades)

- Carolina Herrera 212 Men (very masculine)

- Liz Claiborne Curve For Men (it smells heavenly on someone i know)


----------



## crapola (Dec 13, 2008)

i used to love guys who wore cool water in middle school. i really like the new lacoste one, don't know the name, i've only smelled it from the ads (it has a green background)


----------



## mashan (Mar 19, 2014)

Terre by Hermes. I generally put it on one of my wrists, while the rest of my pulsating points are sprayed with one of the female perfumes by Hermes (Kelly Caleche, Un Jardin sur le Nil). The result is spectacular.


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 23, 2014)

I have so many! But I always go back to any of the YSL ones (depending on the season it changes), and Gucci Guilty which is my signature. I'm always trying new ones or switching them up with the seasons/weather too.

On other people I really like Burberry, Bleu de Chanel, Aqua di Gio and Versace.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought my SO Versace last Xmas, and it smells so good on him. I used to work for L'occitane and I have to say the Verdon and Loccitan cologne smells nice and fresh. Inexpensive and it lasts long! Allure Homme Sport by Chanel seems to be my new fave now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------

